# How to Internet Pass-Through on HTC Desire C



## megabull (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, i was trying to use the pc's internet from htc desire c through internet pass-through, but it isn't working. Tethering on the oter hand is working.

I use a reliance netconnect+ on my pc. I need to use the net fron pc to update appz on the desire c. Any advice/suggestions on how to troubleshoot this problem?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 29, 2012)

do you installed the HTC Sync in ur pc ?
Download it HERE
after installation,
1) connect the phone
2) select Internet Pass Through
3) after few seconds it will connect


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2012)

megabull said:


> Well, i was trying to use the pc's internet from htc desire c through internet pass-through, but it isn't working. Tethering on the oter hand is working.
> 
> I use a reliance netconnect+ on my pc. I need to use the net fron pc to update appz on the desire c. Any advice/suggestions on how to troubleshoot this problem?


I hope you are getting the internet pass tru icon on phones notification status bar...
your windows Antivirus may be blocking the internet sharing on phone...


----------



## megabull (Oct 30, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> do you installed the HTC Sync in ur pc ?
> Download it HERE
> after installation,
> 1) connect the phone
> ...




Been there, done that ages back 




Zangetsu said:


> I hope you are getting the internet pass tru icon on phones notification status bar...
> your windows Antivirus may be blocking the internet sharing on phone...



Yes, the icon is coming. I use avira antivirus. Disabled the antivirus, disabled the firewall, still no benefit  Still tolerating the problem.


----------



## bijunator (Feb 26, 2014)

hi megabull 
is your problem resolved? please share coz i am facing the same issue...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2014)

Root your phone and use reverse USB tethering (Google it).


----------

